# The cave bed.



## MillyMoll (Jan 8, 2022)

we’ve yet to find a bed Kimi likes, he preferrs the sofa or our bed. But he’s 8 months old now and the beds getting smaller as he gets bigger so he’s going to have to start using his bed. I’ve seen these cave beds recommended everywhere but the ones I’ve seen are expensive.what price did you pay for yours?


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

MillyMoll said:


> we’ve yet to find a bed Kimi likes, he preferrs the sofa or our bed. But he’s 8 months old now and the beds getting smaller as he gets bigger so he’s going to have to start using his bed. I’ve seen these cave beds recommended everywhere but the ones I’ve seen are expensive.what price did you pay for yours?


Price is no object if my Vizla is Not doing the zoomies at Bed time. Mine was $115....totally worth it. Kody spends alot of his time in it for naps and at night we rotate between family room and the Bedroom. Buy one from Snoozer not a knock off.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MillyMoll (Jan 8, 2022)

My apologies… I should have mentioned I’m in the UK. Money is pretty tight, but more than happy to save if you all feel they’re value for money. I’m just a little apprehensive spending so much if he doesn’t take to it. Do they sell on well if necessary?


----------



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

MillyMoll said:


> My apologies… I should have mentioned I’m in the UK. Money is pretty tight, but more than happy to save if you all feel they’re value for money. I’m just a little apprehensive spending so much if he doesn’t take to it. Do they sell on well if necessary?


Poppy (10 months) never took to any of her other beds and then I got her a Snoozer Pets cave bed. That completely changed the game for her. She LOVES them. Based on what I've seen on IG, most vizslas really like the cozy cave beds. I've seen some cheaper alternatives to Snoozer Pets on Amazon here in the US, so hopefully you can find an affordable option in the UK. I think it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

No need to buy an expensive cave bed....just take your kennel and wrap a sheet around it when its bed or nap time....make a cave,,,just like we all did as kids in the living room with some sheets and blankets....works great and saves money. Our 3 year old V sleeps at night in his kennel (wire caged type for traveling) ....in the summer, we use a bed sheet and in the winter, we wrap a poncho liner around it. Works great!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Ellie sleeps in her kennel with a kennel cover on it covering the roof and three sides making a “cave”. That works great for her. I also just ordered a snoozer cave bed to see if she will like that as well for use when we are all in the living room. She loves being under a blanket and bugs us to lift it and cover her. I’m thinking with this cave bed she will be able to crawl in by herself.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Dan_A said:


> Ellie sleeps in her kennel with a kennel cover on it covering the roof and three sides making a “cave”. That works great for her. I also just ordered a snoozer cave bed to see if she will like that as well for use when we are all in the living room. She loves being under a blanket and bugs us to lift it and cover her. I’m thinking with this cave bed she will be able to crawl in by herself.


Once she figures it all out. It will become her little retreat into the warmth of the snoozer cave. My dog Kody is constantly wanting to get under blankets also....Glad I'm not the only one who has this activity happening often also.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Ellie so far is having her first day with her new XL cave bed. This thing is huge. I probably could have gotten away with a large. I'm just always concerned with how long her legs are. So far, she has bitten it, pulled it, and tried to dig a hole in it. Waiting for her to "get it"!!!


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Dan_A said:


> Ellie so far is having her first day with her new XL cave bed. This thing is huge. I probably could have gotten away with a large. I'm just always concerned with how long her legs are. So far, she has bitten it, pulled it, and tried to dig a hole in it. Waiting for her to "get it"!!!


Doesn't your dog curl up in the ancestral dog position/ ball? I have an Xtra large and Kody can spread our in it and still be warm. Once he figured it out and how to get in it was all over for him.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

She balls up and lays out like a person. Ellie is still using the couch blankets to make a nest. Trying to get her to figure out the cave bed, throwing treats in etc. I’m sure one day it will click !


----------



## Ericce (Dec 19, 2021)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Price is no object if my Vizla is Not doing the zoomies at Bed time. Mine was $115....totally worth it. Kody spends alot of his time in it for naps and at night we rotate between family room and the Bedroom. Buy one from Snoozer not a knock off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Agree 1million percent. Snoozer or nothing else


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Ellie finally figured it out!


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Dan_A said:


> Ellie finally figured it out!
> View attachment 104104


Welcome to thunder dome!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmac01 (11 mo ago)

Our 13 week old puppy, Forest, loves his cave bed...


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bende liked it also as a puppy, laying next to me while i had to work on my computer. Not sure though the cave part was his favorite lol.


----------

